# WebStart Verknüpfung reinstalliert sich - Fehler in JNLP?



## meister-g (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

ich habe festhestellt, dass in Gegensatz zu anderen WebStart Anwendungen meine anders Startet:
1. Installiert sich die Verknüpfung bei jedem Start neu (ärgerlich wenn man sie auf dem Desktop irgendwohin platziert hat und sie dann wieder woanders neu erstellt wird
2. Während/nach dem Splashscreen erscheint ganz kurz (kaum erkennbar) der Dialog "Die Anwendung wird heruntergeladen"

Mir scheint es, als würde WebStart kurz denken es gäbe eine neue Version auf dem Server (was nicht so ist und die Applikation wird auch nicht neu heruntergeladen)

Kennt das Phänomen jemand? Habe ich einen Fehler in der JNLP?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<jnlp 
 spec="1.0+" 
 codebase="codebase" 
 href="my.jnlp">
 
  <information>
    <title>My</title>
    <vendor>Me</vendor>
    <homepage href="http://www.myhome.de" />
    <icon href="images/me.gif" />
    <icon kind="splash" href="images/splash.gif" />
    <offline-allowed/>
	<description kind="tooltip">My</description>
	<description kind="short">My Description</description>
	<description>My long description</description>
	<description kind="one-line">My</description>
  </information>

  <security>
  	<all-permissions />
  </security>

  <resources>
    <j2se version="1.6+" initial-heap-size="128m" max-heap-size="512m"/>
    <jar href="lib/classes.jar" main="true" />
    <jar href="lib/conf.jar" />
    <jar href="lib/images.jar" />
    <jar href="extlib/a.jar" version="1.0"/>
    <jar href="extlib/b.jar" version="1.0"/>
    <jar href="extlib/c.jar" version="1.0"/>
    <jar href="extlib/d.jar" version="1.0"/>

    <property name="workingDir" value=".workingDir"/>
    <property name="SOAPConnector.connectionNumber" value="0"/>
  </resources>

  <application-desc main-class="de.myCode.MyApplication">
  	<argument>-logconfigfile</argument>
  	<argument>conf/WebStartLog4jConfig.xml</argument>
  	<argument>-connectionfile</argument>
  	<argument>conf/connector.xml</argument>
  	<argument>-guipropfile</argument>
  	<argument>last.props</argument>
  	<argument>-propfile</argument>
  	<argument>conf/my.rsc</argument>
  </application-desc>
</jnlp>
```


----------



## hermenj (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo!

Hast du das Problem gelöst? Wir haben hier das selbe Problem, außerdem kommt es hin und wieder vor das der Shortcut auf dem Desktop auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert, obwohl der Server zu erreichen ist. Ein neuer aufruf der Webstart URL und reicht dann um es wieder zu fixen, aber ärgerlich ist es schon.


----------



## tester (23. Jan 2009)

Hallo, habe dasselbe Problem. Gibts dafür schon ne Lösung?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jan 2009)

Wird das JNLP evtl. generiert, oder ändert sich?


----------



## Ebenius (23. Jan 2009)

Trag als codebase den Ort des jnlp-files ein. Also wie in diesem Beispiel: GridBagLayout loves you!. Dann sollte's gehen.


----------

